# I gave up



## Alta Grama (Apr 16, 2012)

OK folks, it is simply too hot to knit today. I waited until my deck was in the shade & went out to knit in the fresh air. Trouble is it's 35 degrees out there (about 95F for US). Now I know lots of you have much higher temperatures but I'm one who starts saying "too hot" at 24. I just don't "do" heat and we have no AC. Anyway even on the deck I had to give in. Although I love the neon colors I'm working with, it seems the wasps love them too and the yarn simply won't slide through my fingers anymore because they are too sweaty. I WILL get this sweater done----if it would only cool off a bit. Wishing a fresh breeze and a cool evening for everyone who is in the same boat.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

Alta Grama said:


> OK folks, it is simply too hot to knit today. I waited until my deck was in the shade & went out to knit in the fresh air. Trouble is it's 35 degrees out there (about 95F for US). Now I know lots of you have much higher temperatures but I'm one who starts saying "too hot" at 24. I just don't "do" heat and we have no AC. Anyway even on the deck I had to give in. Although I love the neon colors I'm working with, it seems the wasps love them too and the yarn simply won't slide through my fingers anymore because they are too sweaty. I WILL get this sweater done----if it would only cool off a bit. Wishing a fresh breeze and a cool evening for everyone who is in the same boat.


I feel for you. I start whinging at 20°c.. loathe the warm weather.!!!


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm with both of you...I despise hot weather and am not a fan of snow....hmmm. where could I move where I have it nearly perfect? 

(disclaimer: I do have an autonomic disorder that does not enable me to regulate my body temperature very well  .)


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

hot hot hot!!!! it was 98 here today I hate it


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

CherylThompson: > AZ--'it's a dry heat': 110F feels like 85F , & after sundown temp can drop ~30F


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

even down in Tasmania it gets very hot in summer...


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

hannabavaria said:


> CherylThompson: > AZ--'it's a dry heat': 110F feels like 85F , & after sundown temp can drop ~30F


----------



## Alta Grama (Apr 16, 2012)

Oh, I'm so glad there are others who feel the same as I do. Most people I know look at me like I'm nuts when I complain about the heat. If you've ever had heatstroke as I have you'll probably find you are very sensitive to the heat. I'm sitting now with cold gel packs on my head, chest and shoulders to get some relief. I don't love the snow but I can tolerate winter far better than summer. At least I can put more layers on and it gives me an excuse to KNIT MORE SWEATERS! LOL


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

It got up to 107°F/41.6C on our back porch today...but, the humidity was only 20%...so not so bad...dry heat!!! lol 

Turn on your oven, set the temperature to 107° and when the oven is finished heating, open the oven door and stick you head near the opening....feel that wonderful dry heat!!! lol


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Neeterbug said:


> Turn on your oven, set the temperature to 107° and when the oven is finished heating, open the oven door and stick you head near the opening....feel that wonderful dry heat!!! lol


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I love dry heat,but it's Brisbane's terrible humidity that knocks me.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank goodness when it does get very hot here its a dry heat, very little humidity. I can take the heat but like Kiwiannie cant take the humidity.


----------



## Colorgal (Feb 20, 2012)

hannabavaria said:


> CherylThompson: > AZ--'it's a dry heat': 110F feels like 85F , & after sundown temp can drop ~30F


I am not sure of that. I moved to Arizona a year ago and hot is hot. 105 here today and only cools down to mid 80 at night. Still feels like you are opening the oven door to go outside. When the sun shines on you it's even worse. Last winter we did not even get down to 30 f for the cold. Lowest was about mid 40 as I remember. Winters are good (no snow) but I'm not sure that makes up for the summer heat. Many towns in west Arizona have been 115 or above lately.


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

Colorgal said:


> I am not sure of that. I moved to Arizona a year ago and hot is hot. 105 here today and only cools down to mid 80 at night. Still feels like you are opening the oven door to go outside. When the sun shines on you it's even worse. Last winter we did not even get down to 30 f for the cold. Lowest was about mid 40 as I remember. Winters are good (no snow) but I'm not sure that makes up for the summer heat. Many towns in west Arizona have been 115 or above lately.


 :? Ok....still looking for that perfect place! ')


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

I am joining the group !!
I don't like heat either.
We have been lucky here in CT. A break in temps. 80's which isn't too bad.
I use a lot of talc on my hands all summer so I can continue to knit. Helps the yarn slide.
And all too soon we will be "complaining" about how cold it is. LOL
But I can always add a jacket or heavier socks. And then there is always the afghan to snuggle under.


----------



## Raybo (Mar 12, 2011)

cherylthompson said:


> :? Ok....still looking for that perfect place! ')


How about Hawaii? :lol:


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

LEE1313 said:


> I am joining the group !!
> I don't like heat either.
> We have been lucky here in CT. A break in temps. 80's which isn't too bad.
> I use a lot of talc on my hands all summer so I can continue to knit. Helps the yarn slide.
> ...


I agree! I can only take off so much without ending up in jail!


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

I'm with you, Alta Grama. TV said it was the hottest day of the year since July 2th, 2013. I sat outside after supper, reading a book. My hands get so sweaty, can't even knit cotton. I know other KPers live in a lot hotter climes but we're not used to the heat and I think that makes it worse. It's not as bad when the humidity isn't so high but today it was bad. Oh well, we can always look forward to September.


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

jadancey said:


> I'm with you, Alta Grama. TV said it was the hottest day of the year since July 2th, 2013. I sat outside after supper, reading a book. My hands get so sweaty, can't even knit cotton. I know other KPers live in a lot hotter climes but we're not used to the heat and I think that makes it worse. It's not as bad when the humidity isn't so high but today it was bad. Oh well, we can always look forward to September.


Ahhh....September and October.....my favorite months!


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

Raybo said:


> How about Hawaii? :lol:


Hmmmm.....


----------



## Alta Grama (Apr 16, 2012)

cherylthompson said:


> Ahhh....September and October.....my favorite months!


Mine too. Sure enjoying all the humor I'm reading here.


----------



## ncowie (Aug 27, 2013)

Alta Grama said:


> OK folks, it is simply too hot to knit today. I waited until my deck was in the shade & went out to knit in the fresh air. Trouble is it's 35 degrees out there (about 95F for US). Now I know lots of you have much higher temperatures but I'm one who starts saying "too hot" at 24. I just don't "do" heat and we have no AC. Anyway even on the deck I had to give in. Although I love the neon colors I'm working with, it seems the wasps love them too and the yarn simply won't slide through my fingers anymore because they are too sweaty. I WILL get this sweater done----if it would only cool off a bit. Wishing a fresh breeze and a cool evening for everyone who is in the same boat.


I hear you, Alta Grama. I'm in Cochrane and my thermometer reached 36 degrees today. Hard to knit, but it cooled down enough this evening to get a few rows in.


----------



## lneighbors3 (Oct 19, 2011)

I am headed toward my perfect climate. Highs are about the mid 70s F and lows are about the mid 40s F year round - day in and day out. Close to the equator so 12 hours of daylight every day. During the rainy season, the humidity is higher, but you can't have everything in life. Oh, and no air conditioning or central heating anywhere.

Lynne


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

lneighbors3 said:


> I am headed toward my perfect climate. Highs are about the mid 70s F and lows are about the mid 40s F year round - day in and day out. Close to the equator so 12 hours of daylight every day. During the rainy season, the humidity is higher, but you can't have everything in life. Oh, and no air conditioning or central heating anywhere.
> 
> Lynne


Good for you! I've heard it's a great place and becoming THE place to go.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Place your ice packs on your wrists and ankles where your major arteries/veins are more exposed with leads to a quicker cool down. And since you have experienced heat stroke you know the importance of lots of water over the daily recommendation. My hands are death cold with my circulations issues so I can use them as little A/Cs as long as I'm not in the sun. After coming back indoors this last hot spell I noticed my hands were bright pink (first time in 15 years) so I knew I was too hot. :shock:


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

I can totally relate about the heat. I'm originally from San Antonio, TX, and the humidity there made the heat miserable! It would regularly get to over 100* F in August and the humidity would be 60 - 70%! Talk about sticky! The only place I ever felt more humidity was in North Carolina; it was about 99% humidity with similar heat. I literally could touch the outside of my arm and my hand would come away wet; the sweat just WOULD NOT evaporate! Texas was nice compared to that. (No insult meant to NC; I just couldn't handle it.)

I have a story about dry heat: once I traveled by pickup truck from Texas to Arizona in midsummer. It was about midnight when we got there, and of course, we had the A/C on in the truck the whole time. When I got out and walked around the front of the truck, the heat was so intense, I thought it was coming from off the engine. Turns out it was that hot away from the truck, too! It was close to 100* F at midnight! I don't remember where in AZ we were; I just remember it was hot like an oven! 

Now I live in Colorado and I just laugh when it gets ALL THE WAY UP TO 90* F and the CO natives complain about the heat. I complain when winter doesn't get cold enough. I like it to be around 20* F at night and 35* F in the daytime. I like wearing boots and sweaters; plus like another KPer said, it gives me an excuse to knit sweaters! I really have trouble with heat and love the cold (down to a point)! I will admit, though, that the dry cold is a lot easier to take than wet cold. 35* F in San Antonio feels a lot colder than 35* F in CO. What I wouldn't give now for a little cold. This week, blessedly, we have been a little cooler (I've gotten spoiled). Prior to that, we got a little warm and humid, and I started having TX flashbacks. 

Personally, I think all the weird weather everybody is having is due to global warming. Not wanting to start a debate here; just my opinion. :roll:


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

It's not easy to knit in the heat. I did nothing last week when it was hot here.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

We are back to normal in Wales, dull and cool, a good day for KP and knitting. Come to think of it every day is a good day for that. :lol:


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

cherylthompson said:


> :? Ok....still looking for that perfect place! ')


They say the only place the climate is perfect is in bed.


----------



## Kooka (Sep 1, 2011)

My son moved to Canada (Edmonton). One reason was to avoid the Queensland heat. He must be having a very uncomfortable day. It is still cold here, especially at night. In saying that, the daily highs are over 20C.


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

I always keep Baby Powder in my knitting bag in the summer. It works great on sweaty fingers.


----------



## Caroline Currer (Feb 11, 2013)

Please send me some of that warm weather! It was only 12 c. this morning (53 f.).


----------



## woollyhat (Nov 24, 2012)

I feel the same the heat just does not agree with me and some people seem to thrive in the sunshine. 

have only managed a few rows in the last few days but my hands are too hot and sticky so it is slow going.

bring on autumn and winter,
from Hampshire UK


----------



## Morgan Girl (Jun 8, 2014)

You can send some of that heat our way, as we have been down in the 50's and even into the mid to low 40's (F) almost every night for the last few weeks. Craziness in July if you ask me! How's a garden supposed to grow when you need to knit sweaters for your tomato plants? :lol: My Mom is another that can't stand the heat and starts complaining the first time the thermometer hits 70, and doesn't stop until we are far enough into fall that not even come close to that temp. Dad on the other hand......has always hated ac, and being cold, and goes out to putz around in the yard at the warmest parts of the day! Mom has always told me that I can only take off so much and still be 'legal' to be outside the house, but I could always add more layers if I am cold. I tell her yes, but after awhile you have so many layers of clothes on that you are like a penguin waddling around and it wears you out hauling all the extra weight with you all over the place! I guess it is just our nature to complain about the weather, isn't it?


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

cherylthompson said:


> I'm with both of you...I despise hot weather and am not a fan of snow....hmmm. where could I move where I have it nearly perfect?
> 
> (disclaimer: I do have an autonomic disorder that does not enable me to regulate my body temperature very well  .)


I don't mind the heat, but dislike the humidity. Can't handle the winters. If you find a place with no extreme heat or cold be sure to share it with us.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Caroline Currer said:


> Please send me some of that warm weather! It was only 12 c. this morning (53 f.).


53°F sounds wonderful right now. It's 4 AM and the temperature on my back porch is 89°/31°C and the air conditioning is going...too hot to sleep.


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

Please please send the heat to Ontario. I am still waiting for summer


----------



## Pickleft (Jan 15, 2014)

Alta Grama said:


> OK folks, it is simply too hot to knit today. I waited until my deck was in the shade & went out to knit in the fresh air. Trouble is it's 35 degrees out there (about 95F for US). Now I know lots of you have much higher temperatures but I'm one who starts saying "too hot" at 24. I just don't "do" heat and we have no AC. Anyway even on the deck I had to give in. Although I love the neon colors I'm working with, it seems the wasps love them too and the yarn simply won't slide through my fingers anymore because they are too sweaty. I WILL get this sweater done----if it would only cool off a bit. Wishing a fresh breeze and a cool evening for everyone who is in the same boat.


Oh, how I can totally relate to what you're saying - I am NOT and NEVER will be a summer person! I've read a few times that the fairer your skin and the bluer your eyes, the less likely it is you can tolerate heat. Well, I'm a fair-skinned, blue-eyed redhead and couldn't even tolerate the heat as a child. I had to go through the summer with my first 2 pregnancies and it just about killed me - I would literally get sick from the heat. Thank goodness for air conditioning in our little apartment! We have chairs out on our porch but they certainly don't get used this time of year. I am knitting but only because I stay inside in the air conditioning.


----------



## claraine (Jan 26, 2014)

You need to move to Ontario, our FALL weather will cool you down quick.


----------



## faigiezipper (Apr 25, 2011)

We are in UK now visiting daughter & family. Even though it is lovely here weather wise, we still opted for the air conditioned hotel room. I can't even think when it is hot, let alone knit. I AM NOT A HOT WEATHER PERSON!! Could never live in Florida. 72-75 is my ideal temperature. I know how you feel. I would be inside, half naked with a glass of ice tea and a fan blowing on me. And, as my family would tell you, don't even try to talk to me if I am hot.
I feel your pain.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

We had a beautiful day today. Two thirds in our winter and the temp got up to 25oC (~78oF). Temp drops down quite low at night. Beautiful weather to be knitting in. If your hands get too sweaty try using talcum powder it makes things run a lot more smoothly.


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

Move to Ohio! We have been experiencing the craziest July. Our temps have been in the 50's F at night and 60 - 70's F during the day for most of the month which is highly unusual. It perfect, I have to admit. It will turn on a dime to 90's F and humid, but I'll rejoice today


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

Thank goodness for AC.


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

Alta Grama said:


> OK folks, it is simply too hot to knit today. I waited until my deck was in the shade & went out to knit in the fresh air. Trouble is it's 35 degrees out there (about 95F for US). Now I know lots of you have much higher temperatures but I'm one who starts saying "too hot" at 24. I just don't "do" heat and we have no AC. Anyway even on the deck I had to give in. Although I love the neon colors I'm working with, it seems the wasps love them too and the yarn simply won't slide through my fingers anymore because they are too sweaty. I WILL get this sweater done----if it would only cool off a bit. Wishing a fresh breeze and a cool evening for everyone who is in the same boat.


My sympathies. No tropics for me. Usually no weather stops me knitting, but 35 degrees would do the same to me.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

I use talc on my hands and bamboo needles when hot


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

Oh honey that's awful,here hoping you get cooler weather from someplace,I think,not to knit is bad,I would probably crawl into a bath tub of cool water and knit in comfort.


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Interesting about fair coloring/hair and heat. I am blond
and blue eyed, my comfort zone is around 66 F. I can vacuum without sweating and knit without being cold. Much over that
and I turn into a *itch. DH says my attitude changes with the temperature. Much happier with cooler weather. Don't do heat
well, never have even as a kid. Lived in Colorado for 13 years. My skin felt like tree bark no matter how much lotion I used. Felt like a vampire only coming out after dark. Could not take the sun there. Don't mind the humidity unless it gets real high. Lately not too big on snow and ice either. Had terible winter last year. Hope we don't get a repeat this winter.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

We have been very fortunate here in Wisconsin this year with only a few days making it into the 80's. For the most part it has been cool but the humidity has been up as well. It can feel cold when it is in the high 60's, windy and humid. I guess we are never satisfied.


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

I am In southern Ontario and we are gave some really cool temps. Actually great for tennis, hiking, walking and of course knitting! I am headin to Edmonton in two weeks to vist my son. it has been warm there too. I hope it just isn't rainy. All else will be fine.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

scottybearNSW said:


> Thank goodness when it does get very hot here its a dry heat, very little humidity. I can take the heat but like Kiwiannie cant take the humidity.


Boy, I'm with you! I don't have AC except a window unit in the bedroom, which is where I stay when it gets so hot and humid here in northern Ohio. Our home I'd just two blocks from the Lake Erie shore so almost always humid here! I have experienced the yarn not moving through my fingers due to sweaty hands. It's unpleasant and frustrating. If we could only knit under water on those days. My friend in the same boat with no AC sometimes goes to our public library to knit! I haven't done that yet but have resorted to the basement with the dehumidifier going full blast! Fortunately for us in Ohio, it's been really cool this summer. No stifling hot days of July like usual. But the weather man says they are returning!


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

cherylthompson said:


> I'm with both of you...I despise hot weather and am not a fan of snow....hmmm. where could I move where I have it nearly perfect?
> 
> (disclaimer: I do have an autonomic disorder that does not enable me to regulate my body temperature very well  .)


Hawaii, or maybe San Diego, for nicer weather


----------



## Jerzpeg (Mar 16, 2011)

talk "HOT" I live in AZ we hit 115 a few days ago. We're very low humidity with monsoon season,an all yr rounc it can an does get very hot with little rain.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Another heat hater here. We have had a surprisingly mild summer for Illinois.


----------



## annalee15 (Feb 11, 2011)

We are very lucky this year in New England and believe it or not the humidity still bothers me. i cannot stand heat and hate summers. i am in an attic apsrtment and its awful. 

the worse thing with knitting in summer is the yarn not traveling thru your fingers correctly because of the heat. We had a few days where i could not knit and had to put it down.
Good luck and soon fall will be here. Me i love winter and the snow just do not like the shoveling.


----------



## cathbeasle (Jun 8, 2012)

Same here. Heat and I don't get along. But we are on vacation in Estes Park,Colorado near Rocky Mtn National Park. Have been doing some knitting. And had to turn on the heat the last two mornings. Very nice!!


----------



## Evataz (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm sitting on my sofa the air condition is turned on at the end of June and I think it will be turned off at the end of September . So I can knit


----------



## Pickleft (Jan 15, 2014)

Debiknit said:


> Interesting about fair coloring/hair and heat. I am blond
> and blue eyed, my comfort zone is around 66 F. I can vacuum without sweating and knit without being cold. Much over that
> and I turn into a *itch. DH says my attitude changes with the temperature. Much happier with cooler weather.


That's my comfort zone as well. My DH learned quickly when it gets hot and humid or just real humid, to kick on the air conditioning cause it feels like my nerves are on fire and I get really 'gritchy'. I try not to but some things are hard to control when you're miserable.


----------



## Charann102 (Apr 26, 2014)

My cousin taught yarn crafts (crocheting and knitting) for Michaels and she told her students to put baby powder on their hands during hot weather and then clap their hands together to get the majority of the powder off of them. The powder that is left will prevent the yarn from sticking to their hands. It works!


----------



## Tamishc (Apr 21, 2014)

Colorgal said:


> I am not sure of that. I moved to Arizona a year ago and hot is hot. 105 here today and only cools down to mid 80 at night. Still feels like you are opening the oven door to go outside. When the sun shines on you it's even worse. Last winter we did not even get down to 30 f for the cold. Lowest was about mid 40 as I remember. Winters are good (no snow) but I'm not sure that makes up for the summer heat. Many towns in west Arizona have been 115 or above lately.


I lived in Tucson for 18 years. I got used to it a bit; enough to feel humidity during monsoon. I grew up in the mid-west so was used to humidity. But, Tucson was always too hot for me. And, the sun seemed so angry! Being in the sun actually hurt. We moved to Kansas three years ago. I still don't like summer and the heat, but am loving the fall, winter and spring.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

I agree. Give me a snowflake any day! I do like my flowers though!


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I have used baby powder on my hands for knitting in the summer for years and it does work. We are still in winter here in Sydney Australia and it has been a beautiful day here, I was in a summer dress all day, it is 65 deg F (18 deg C) here in my dining room at the moment. My mother has been feeling the cold and even in the summer she sometimes has to put a cardigan on, it makes it difficult when I want the cooling on and she sits there all rugged up.


----------



## mgordon5 (Jul 24, 2014)

CherylThompson, Hawaii is perfect year round!  I have only been there for a short time when I was in middle school, but that is what I remember the most. The summer was gorgeous, and in the middle of winter, also perfect.


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

My opinion, Hawaii is the perfect place.


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

in Ocala Fl. "hot is hot" the afternoons here have been terrible. Thank Goodness for air conditioning!! i,too, prefer the winter months!!
Blessings


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

i lived in Washington state for a couple of years...for me the weather there was perfect!!
Blessings


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

cherylthompson said:


> I'm with both of you...I despise hot weather and am not a fan of snow....hmmm. where could I move where I have it nearly perfect?
> 
> (disclaimer: I do have an autonomic disorder that does not enable me to regulate my body temperature very well  .)


Western Oregon!!! our Too Hot temps yesterday were in the low 70f and high 60f  but I was hot!!! I couldn't exist in Arizona anymore... I acclimated very well here on the coast  northern Oregon Coast is much cooler even..


----------



## PhoenixFire (Feb 26, 2014)

Alta Grama said:


> Oh, I'm so glad there are others who feel the same as I do. Most people I know look at me like I'm nuts when I complain about the heat. If you've ever had heatstroke as I have you'll probably find you are very sensitive to the heat. I'm sitting now with cold gel packs on my head, chest and shoulders to get some relief. I don't love the snow but I can tolerate winter far better than summer. At least I can put more layers on and it gives me an excuse to KNIT MORE SWEATERS! LOL


i have never had heatstroke, but i am sensitive to heat.

just to give you a smile, i will tell you my worst "too hot" story. it happened a few years ago. the a/c was on, but somehow wasn't making it all the way to my bedroom. i couldn't sleep, even though i had THREE fans blowing on me. one fan was stationary, aimed at my head. another fan oscillated from my feet to my head. the third was aimed at my feet. still - no good!!

i remembered the cold gel packs in the freezer. you know - the kind you put in a lunch bag to keep your food cool. a light went on - aha! - i could use those to cool down! i went downstairs and fetched them. back in bed again, i tried to find the best placement of two frozen gel packs. i tried one on each ear, thinking about elephant ears (they radiate heat so the elephants can cool down). nope. i tried one on my forehead and one on my throat. nope. i tried one on my throat and one on my belly. nope. i tried one on each wrist. nope. i ended up with them on my ears again, because of all the wrong choices, that seemed the best option. i heard a funny squealing sound and thought, "that's a weird noise..." i fell asleep finally.

and woke up in a puddle of GOO!!! the seals on the gel packs had broken and both my head and my pillow were covered in SLIME!

think of the alien films, and you have the correct level of horror.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm the oddity in this heat-hating bunch! 
I'm the one who has to wear a sweater in the AC or shivers and goosebumps and a "cold headache" are all mine!


----------



## barbtobias2012 (May 8, 2012)

Alta Grama said:


> OK folks, it is simply too hot to knit today. I waited until my deck was in the shade & went out to knit in the fresh air. Trouble is it's 35 degrees out there (about 95F for US). Now I know lots of you have much higher temperatures but I'm one who starts saying "too hot" at 24. I just don't "do" heat and we have no AC. Anyway even on the deck I had to give in. Although I love the neon colors I'm working with, it seems the wasps love them too and the yarn simply won't slide through my fingers anymore because they are too sweaty. I WILL get this sweater done----if it would only cool off a bit. Wishing a fresh breeze and a cool evening for everyone who is in the same boat.


I don't know that there is a perfect place--only good and worse times everywhere. Here in Arkansas, our usually mild winters had several ice storms this time. And so far, it's an unusually mild summer: lots of rain and this week only in the 70s--it is usually in the 90s this time of year. Go figure!


----------



## lululuck (Mar 14, 2011)

Yes it was definitely too hot but I spent yesterday in the Fort Saskatchewan hospital -hubby had day surgery and boy I was able to knit- thank god I took a sweater-it was freezing - guess what I was knitting mitts- could have worn the one i had done-lol-maybe we will get a bit of reprieve today-happy knitting


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Alta Grama said:


> OK folks, it is simply too hot to knit today. I waited until my deck was in the shade & went out to knit in the fresh air. Trouble is it's 35 degrees out there (about 95F for US). Now I know lots of you have much higher temperatures but I'm one who starts saying "too hot" at 24. I just don't "do" heat and we have no AC. Anyway even on the deck I had to give in. Although I love the neon colors I'm working with, it seems the wasps love them too and the yarn simply won't slide through my fingers anymore because they are too sweaty. I WILL get this sweater done----if it would only cool off a bit. Wishing a fresh breeze and a cool evening for everyone who is in the same boat.


Ok... it was only about 89 degrees here in the Pacific Northwest (US) and I was out on the back deck knitting until there was too much shade. Yes, hands were sweaty, but found when it is really hot, I change the way I hold the yarn....and still maintain the same tension, while knitting my socks. (Smaller items might be easier to knit in warm weather....not that much on my lap)
Jane


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

hannabavaria said:


> CherylThompson: > AZ--'it's a dry heat': 110F feels like 85F , & after sundown temp can drop ~30F


Oh Cheryl, I've been at my sister's in Queen Valley outside Phoenix in June. Stepping outside felt like opening a 350 degree oven door and sticking your head in. LOL Their response was the same as yours, "but it's a dry heat." I'd tell them "so is my oven." About 8 years ago, they gave up and starting going to Montana for the summer months.

At 110 degrees (and I swear they give you the temperature in the shade so folks don't panic) the asphalt in parking lots start to soften. That's a sure sign its too hot for me. I cannot even imagine knitting anywhere but inside with a/c with a ceiling fan.


----------



## Jessie Roberts (Feb 14, 2014)

I live in East Texas n our temperatures r usually high 90s or low 100. Often is 105 with the heat index. I don't like to be inside so I spend a good amount of time on one of my porche Yes, I can knit out there although I do admit it us more comfortable in the house with the AC


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I HATE hot weather, and I live in Florida! It was so hot on Monday that we had a heat advisory: with the combination of heat and humidity, it was 109 degrees. It's cooled down some now, and if I walk my dog early enough, we can actually enjoy some cool air and a breeze. 

Some colored leaves are beginning to drift down from the trees, reminding us that autumn WILL come.

That goodness we have central AC and ceiling fans, or I'd never get through our long summers!

Hazel


----------



## mamanacy (Dec 16, 2013)

I agree-HOT IS HOT- wet or dry. I like the oven experiment. Just make sure the gas is off. Ha Ha. We are having a cool front move through Va-it is only in the low 80's. I just stay in the ac. Only way I can crochet in the Summer. The cool weather will arrive. We just need to get through August!!!!!!!!


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

Dsynr said:


> I'm the oddity in this heat-hating bunch!
> I'm the one who has to wear a sweater in the AC or shivers and goosebumps and a "cold headache" are all mine!


I agree. I do not like airconditioning. Under a tree in the shade


----------



## Frosch (Feb 5, 2014)

Sorry, I love the heat. If I want to knit, I stay inside, but usually I want to be outside, so I read - my second favorite hobby. For all of you that don't like the heat, I feel your pain. I hate winters, which of course, is good for my knitting, because if I would not have to leave the house during that season, I wouldn't.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

I haven't worked on anything in over a week. It is too hot here too. There may be a breeze, but it feels like a blast oven. I hope we get an autumn and some rain this year.


----------



## Doriseve (Jul 7, 2014)

It's nearly perfect here in Powell River, BC. I imagine coastal Washington State is much the same.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I love the summertime...Hate winter. I can wear something cool in the summer. I will sweat, but every little movement the breeze cools me. 
I cannot get enough on in the winter and am always cold. Give me the good ole summertime. It was 99 deg. here yesterday and supposed to be hotter today.


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

Not to upset anyone. The weather this week in this part of PA has been glorious. I have had the windows open day and night for the fresh air. NO ac needed. It is a great saving on the electric bill.
Look out next week. We are to have the hottest weather of the summer. Hate hot weather and humidity.


----------



## mlsolcz (Feb 16, 2012)

Neeterbug said:


> It got up to 107°F/41.6C on our back porch today...but, the humidity was only 20%...so not so bad...dry heat!!! lol
> 
> Turn on your oven, set the temperature to 107° and when the oven is finished heating, open the oven door and stick you head near the opening....feel that wonderful dry heat!!! lol


Was in New River last August helping the kids move in when it hit 114. Nothing like being trapped in the house all day. Give me the Pacific NW anytime. It rains but we can get out. It has been hot this summer - 89 - and we just can't take it because we aren't used to it in this part of Oregon. But I'll get to go to New River in September and be exposed to real heat and complain about that!


----------



## grammabob (Jun 4, 2013)

In Northern Arizona but still hot and too uncomfortable to knit when a hot flash hits.


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

Pickleft said:


> Oh, how I can totally relate to what you're saying - I am NOT and NEVER will be a summer person! I've read a few times that the fairer your skin and the bluer your eyes, the less likely it is you can tolerate heat. Well, I'm a fair-skinned, blue-eyed redhead and couldn't even tolerate the heat as a child. I had to go through the summer with my first 2 pregnancies and it just about killed me - I would literally get sick from the heat. Thank goodness for air conditioning in our little apartment! We have chairs out on our porch but they certainly don't get used this time of year. I am knitting but only because I stay inside in the air conditioning.


I totally understand! I am very fair-skinned with very dark brown eyes (must be the Cherokee in me?) and have been known to, well, throw up from the heat.


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

knit4zen said:


> Move to Ohio! We have been experiencing the craziest July. Our temps have been in the 50's F at night and 60 - 70's F during the day for most of the month which is highly unusual. It perfect, I have to admit. It will turn on a dime to 90's F and humid, but I'll rejoice today


 :thumbup: Sounds great!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

I hate it when it is so hot your fingers get too sticky for the yarn to slide through!


----------



## grammy52 (Dec 19, 2013)

Nice here today in Bowmanville, Ont. 23 C. Nice breeze going threw my home.


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

Here on Vancouver Island it is very hot too 30 -33c. Can't take that 22-25c hot enough for me. Like our winters rains quite abit but at least it's cool. Maybe one or two snow falls and gone in a day or two :thumbdown: :thumbup: Anita


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

I am with the "heat haters" . Anything over 75 F and I won't go outside. I am fortunate that we have a/c so I can continue knitting. It has been a wonderful summer so far here in the Pacific Northwest, except for the forest fires.


----------



## ITTY BITTY's GG (Apr 3, 2014)

cherylthompson said:


> I'm with both of you...I despise hot weather and am not a fan of snow....hmmm. where could I move where I have it nearly perfect?
> 
> (disclaimer: I do have an autonomic disorder that does not enable me to regulate my body temperature very well  .)


I can highly recommend Sonoma County Northern CA! We moved here 3 years ago from VA and definitely traded up in the weather department--- the BEST is NO humidity...so you don't have to feel like your trying to breathe thru peanut butter as my son in law says--temps dip down into the 50's each night so PERFECT sleeping weather and in the evenings we need a sweatshirt to sit outside in our gazebo after the sun goes down
We eat outside 2-3 times thru the week and most weekends in VA we hibernated inside in the AC in the summer due to the heat and high humidity. Oh, and we DON'T have AC here- don't need it. Don't have to mow the grass all summer long either due to the drought.....now on the downside we have had to switch to container type gardening because of the gophers and voles and we do have to water because of the drought.
PS: NO pesky gnats either


----------



## mooseymom93 (May 1, 2013)

cakes said:


> I feel for you. I start whinging at 20°c.. loathe the warm weather.!!!


Me too. Give me fall temps any day. Today in upstate New York it is about 70.


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

Alta Grama said:


> OK folks, it is simply too hot to knit today. I waited until my deck was in the shade & went out to knit in the fresh air. Trouble is it's 35 degrees out there (about 95F for US). Now I know lots of you have much higher temperatures but I'm one who starts saying "too hot" at 24. I just don't "do" heat and we have no AC. Anyway even on the deck I had to give in. Although I love the neon colors I'm working with, it seems the wasps love them too and the yarn simply won't slide through my fingers anymore because they are too sweaty. I WILL get this sweater done----if it would only cool off a bit. Wishing a fresh breeze and a cool evening for everyone who is in the same boat.


I used to be like that! I could never understand how people survived in Florida. My philosophy was always that if the weather is cold you can just put on more clothes; there is only 
so much you can take off - in public at least- when the weather is hot.
However, after Chemotherapy I think my thermostat is permanently brocken! I stay cold! Well, at except for the hot flashes at night from the anti-estrogen therapy.
It's really wacko- I sleep with the lower portion of the heated mattress pad on high all year round to warm my feet and an ice pack on my chest!


----------



## stitcherann (Feb 3, 2011)

Have you tried putting the cold packs at the base of your neck? That's where the body's thermostat is, so when you cool that area, the whole body cools down. ( My Dad practiced General Medicine for 40+ years, and a cold, wet washcloth was a standard remedy.)



Alta Grama said:


> Oh, I'm so glad there are others who feel the same as I do. Most people I know look at me like I'm nuts when I complain about the heat. If you've ever had heatstroke as I have you'll probably find you are very sensitive to the heat. I'm sitting now with cold gel packs on my head, chest and shoulders to get some relief. I don't love the snow but I can tolerate winter far better than summer. At least I can put more layers on and it gives me an excuse to KNIT MORE SWEATERS! LOL


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Western Oregon!!! our Too Hot temps yesterday were in the low 70f and high 60f  but I was hot!!! I couldn't exist in Arizona anymore... I acclimated very well here on the coast  northern Oregon Coast is much cooler even..


 :thumbup:


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

MG said:


> Oh Cheryl, I've been at my sister's in Queen Valley outside Phoenix in June. Stepping outside felt like opening a 350 degree oven door and sticking your head in. LOL Their response was the same as yours, "but it's a dry heat." I'd tell them "so is my oven." About 8 years ago, they gave up and starting going to Montana for the summer months.
> 
> At 110 degrees (and I swear they give you the temperature in the shade so folks don't panic) the asphalt in parking lots start to soften. That's a sure sign its too hot for me. I cannot even imagine knitting anywhere but inside with a/c with a ceiling fan.


That was a comment made TO me from hannabavaria...lol...not sure I could stand the dry heat either. :wink:


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

Doriseve said:


> It's nearly perfect here in Powell River, BC. I imagine coastal Washington State is much the same.


I have sincerely been thinking about Canada....eventually.


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

ITTY BITTY's GG said:


> I can highly recommend Sonoma County Northern CA! We moved here 3 years ago from VA and definitely traded up in the weather department--- the BEST is NO humidity...so you don't have to feel like your trying to breathe thru peanut butter as my son in law says--temps dip down into the 50's each night so PERFECT sleeping weather and in the evenings we need a sweatshirt to sit outside in our gazebo after the sun goes down
> We eat outside 2-3 times thru the week and most weekends in VA we hibernated inside in the AC in the summer due to the heat and high humidity. Oh, and we DON'T have AC here- don't need it. Don't have to mow the grass all summer long either due to the drought.....now on the downside we have had to switch to container type gardening because of the gophers and voles and we do have to water because of the drought.
> PS: NO pesky gnats either


Sounds GREAT! I hate gnats! 
I live west of Richmond and have a terrible vole problem....ok, Sonoma goes on my "list".... :wink:


----------



## Colorgal (Feb 20, 2012)

I know this is off subject. Not about knitting. I love the cactus and the desert. I am getting use to the lizards and the tarantulas that like to walk across the patio, BUT I really miss the green mountains and the pine trees. I am not adapting easily. Also Tucson's economy is extremely bad, not recovering as fast as other places. 1 year and still no job, I have kept a list and have applied to more than 100 companies. I am not complaining YET!!


----------



## Korynoel (Jul 28, 2014)

Cheryl: You could move to Capitola,CA! The weather close to perfect....the temperature was 77 degrees .... overcast until 11 - Noon sometimes then the sun comes out. Really nice beach weather!

Korynoel


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

PhoenixFire said:


> i have never had heatstroke, but i am sensitive to heat.
> 
> just to give you a smile, i will tell you my worst "too hot" story. it happened a few years ago. the a/c was on, but somehow wasn't making it all the way to my bedroom. i couldn't sleep, even though i had THREE fans blowing on me. one fan was stationary, aimed at my head. another fan oscillated from my feet to my head. the third was aimed at my feet. still - no good!!
> 
> ...


This is too funny!    And well written!

It reminds me of the time my DH was sleeping like a baby and woke up to find the cat licking his hair. What a slimy smelly mess. He can sleep through anything. Guess the cat had been at it for some time.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Have a cold glass of lemonade and knit later this evening! You could always take a nap too!!


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

wilnita said:


> Here on Vancouver Island it is very hot too 30 -33c. Can't take that 22-25c hot enough for me. Like our winters rains quite abit but at least it's cool. Maybe one or two snow falls and gone in a day or two :thumbdown: :thumbup: Anita


Ps also have A/C


----------



## knitnshirl (Jan 6, 2013)

I invite everyone who doesn't like the heat to come experience Alberta, Canada in January. How does -30C sound?

Cold, yes...but it's a dry cold.
;-)


----------



## PhoenixFire (Feb 26, 2014)

knitnshirl said:


> I invite everyone who doesn't like the heat to come experience Alberta, Canada in January. How does -30C sound?
> 
> Cold, yes...but it's a dry cold.
> ;-)


sounds just about right when i'm too hot...


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

silkandwool said:


> Not to upset anyone. The weather this week in this part of PA has been glorious. I have had the windows open day and night for the fresh air. NO ac needed. It is a great saving on the electric bill.
> Look out next week. We are to have the hottest weather of the summer. Hate hot weather and humidity.


Yes, PA has been gorgeous. Open windows, fresh air. One or two nights actually needed comforter. Breeze coming down the mountain throw the windows made it chilly. Even put on long sleeves in the evening. I don't do well in heat. Only had a/c on about 3 days so far. Just to dry the house out. It is a bit damp in the woods.


----------



## Nannyshirl (May 11, 2013)

Looks like I'm bucking the trend.... I love the heat, the hotter the better, sadly we rarely get anything like really hot in the uk midlands.


----------



## j-krau1 (Apr 7, 2011)

Colorgal said:


> I am not sure of that. I moved to Arizona a year ago and hot is hot. 105 here today and only cools down to mid 80 at night. Still feels like you are opening the oven door to go outside. When the sun shines on you it's even worse. Last winter we did not even get down to 30 f for the cold. Lowest was about mid 40 as I remember. Winters are good (no snow) but I'm not sure that makes up for the summer heat. Many towns in west Arizona have been 115 or above lately.


I agree, even when it's dry heat, hot is hot! Several times when I visited So Cal some years ago, found that the low humidity was not sufficient to take the edge off some very hot days. Six Flags Magic Mountain theme park north of LA was 110-120 F when we visited, and only my Marine son, who'd done 29 stumps, was able to tolerate it. My DIL, GS, and I did a lot of the a/c indoor venues and didn't really do much outside until near dark. Finished the evening off with a water ride and the Marine got dumped on a lot because his heavier weight kinda controlled the spin of the "tub" we were in and he continuously got the water. So he had a very wet drive home. The rest of us were only slightly damp in comparison.

Janet, Mpls


----------



## sharyncd (Apr 25, 2014)

I have to tell you it has been in the single digits at night here and not much warmer during the day. Do you all want to trade places? I love the heat which is why we spend the winters in Arizona. I'd even be willing to try the summers if we were allowed to stay longer than 6 months.


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 26, 2011)

It is not only hot, we are in a serious drought, so can't run through the sprinklers!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Frosch said:


> Sorry, I love the heat. If I want to knit, I stay inside, but usually I want to be outside, so I read - my second favorite hobby. For all of you that don't like the heat, I feel your pain. I hate winters, which of course, is good for my knitting, because if I would not have to leave the house during that season, I wouldn't.


Me too, I love it but don't expect me to do anything. :lol:


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

Alta Grama said:


> Oh, I'm so glad there are others who feel the same as I do. Most people I know look at me like I'm nuts when I complain about the heat. If you've ever had heatstroke as I have you'll probably find you are very sensitive to the heat. I'm sitting now with cold gel packs on my head, chest and shoulders to get some relief. I don't love the snow but I can tolerate winter far better than summer. At least I can put more layers on and it gives me an excuse to KNIT MORE SWEATERS! LOL


Alta Grama, you described it to a T! Heatstroke is no fun. We have AC in our house, but we don't keep it frigid, just take the edge off the heat, otherwise it's like burning money in electricity for the AC. I put a cold pack on the back of my neck at times, or even a washcloth wrung out of cold water, and those things seem to help. I hope you get some relief.


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

knitnshirl said:


> I invite everyone who doesn't like the heat to come experience Alberta, Canada in January. How does -30C sound?
> 
> Cold, yes...but it's a dry cold.
> ;-)


 Nope been there done that in Tumbler Ridge.B.C. and grew up in Northen Ontario .That is why we retired to the Island.Anita


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

Anything that interferes with Knitting just cannot be any good:!:


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

I feel for you not having air conditioning. I can knit or crochet all year long. We had a beautiful cool day here in northern Arkansas 68 degrees. We normally have very hot weather in the 90's from May - September. Can't complain this year.


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

knitnshirl said:


> I invite everyone who doesn't like the heat to come experience Alberta, Canada in January. How does -30C sound?
> 
> Cold, yes...but it's a dry cold.
> ;-)


 :lol: Too funny!


----------



## pammash (Oct 27, 2013)

Not a big heat fan either-but it's temporary. Two words "Polar Vortex!"


----------



## agilitybritts (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm with you, when it gets that hot out I don't like knitting.


----------



## Gerripho (Dec 7, 2013)

Last winter I took a screen shot of the weather. It's what keeps me from complaining too much about the heat.


----------



## pammash (Oct 27, 2013)

Gerripho said:


> Last winter I took a screen shot of the weather. It's what keeps me from complaining too much about the heat.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

I don't do heat, either. And don't like to be cold. I always say I have a very small margin of comfort. It is very hot here right now but does cool down a lot overnight. At least when I am cold I can put on a sweater. Hand knit, of course.


----------



## chimama (Nov 21, 2013)

I have a broken thermostat and cold bothers me a lot. hot (95 and up) sends me into the ac. we lived in caracas for a few years at the 1000 meter level and our year round temp was mid-80s. perfect!!


----------



## zbangel (Jun 28, 2011)

Might we call you a "fair weather" knitter?


----------



## gailissa (Jan 13, 2013)

Thank Heaven for air conditioning. Summer would be unbearable for me without it. I just moved in April to a place without it and I decided that it was worth it to have it installed. The property belongs to my niece who is charging minimum rent so I am using 6 months of my rent savings to pay for it. A bargain, I think!


----------



## Lady Hiker (Dec 13, 2013)

I found switching to cotton yarn in the heat has helped. I've been knitting dishcloths and crocheting potholders. I have quite a few set aside for housewarming, bridal shower, birthday and Christmas gifts.


----------



## trolleystation (Jun 22, 2011)

We here in western New York state have been enjoying a remarkable summer so far. No day more than 89. Humidity has been absent and I am lovin' it.


----------



## Ozzie Jane (Jul 5, 2013)

Alta Grama said:


> Oh, I'm so glad there are others who feel the same as I do. Most people I know look at me like I'm nuts when I complain about the heat. If you've ever had heatstroke as I have you'll probably find you are very sensitive to the heat. I'm sitting now with cold gel packs on my head, chest and shoulders to get some relief. I don't love the snow but I can tolerate winter far better than summer. At least I can put more layers on and it gives me an excuse to KNIT MORE SWEATERS! LOL


Alta Grama, I'm with you. Anything thing over 24 deg C is hot for me. I hibernate indoors with the A/C in summer. Only go out if I have to. I use the A/C in my car 365 days of year in burst in winter and continuous in summer. Love winter. We have been getting 4C at night and about 12C in the day. Heaven! I can always crank up the heating or put on another layer. Summer kills me. Jane


----------



## Alta Grama (Apr 16, 2012)

Ozzie Jane said:


> Alta Grama, I'm with you. Anything thing over 24 deg C is hot for me. I hibernate indoors with the A/C in summer. Only go out if I have to. I use the A/C in my car 365 days of year in burst in winter and continuous in summer. Love winter. We have been getting 4C at night and about 12C in the day. Heaven! I can always crank up the heating or put on another layer. Summer kills me. Jane


I was down for the count on Monday. Had to spend the whole weekend outdoors in the heat while dh & ds set up a holiday trailer at our lake lot. Must have sweated a couple of gallons over the 2 days and wound up in bed most of the day on Monday, drinking fluids, fighting chills and terrible headache. Just starting to feel better today. Heat can do nasty things.


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

Alta Grama said:


> Oh, I'm so glad there are others who feel the same as I do. Most people I know look at me like I'm nuts when I complain about the heat. If you've ever had heatstroke as I have you'll probably find you are very sensitive to the heat. I'm sitting now with cold gel packs on my head, chest and shoulders to get some relief. I don't love the snow but I can tolerate winter far better than summer. At least I can put more layers on and it gives me an excuse to KNIT MORE SWEATERS! LOL


Don't forget an afghan or 2.


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

Alta Grama said:


> I was down for the count on Monday. Had to spend the whole weekend outdoors in the heat while dh & ds set up a holiday trailer at our lake lot. Must have sweated a couple of gallons over the 2 days and wound up in bed most of the day on Monday, drinking fluids, fighting chills and terrible headache. Just starting to feel better today. Heat can do nasty things.


I can totally relate! When I lived in Texas I got heat sickness several times, even though I had lived there my entire life! (I guess living in A/C doesn't acclimate you to the heat very much!) I hope you get to feeling better soon! :thumbup:


----------



## j-krau1 (Apr 7, 2011)

Alta Grama said:


> I was down for the count on Monday. Had to spend the whole weekend outdoors in the heat while dh & ds set up a holiday trailer at our lake lot. Must have sweated a couple of gallons over the 2 days and wound up in bed most of the day on Monday, drinking fluids, fighting chills and terrible headache. Just starting to feel better today. Heat can do nasty things.


Getting older doesn't help either! That's why, during heat waves, people are advised to check in on elderly family, friends, and neighbors. And also babies, as they can't regulate body heat either.

I can take only 5-10 minutes in extreme heat before I'm wiped out. At least no headaches or chills, but my giddyup go is gone for the rest of the day. Thank goodness, this summer we've barely hit 90 only twice and had several days where temps didn't even get out of the 50's, in July yet! The Great Minnesota Get Together starts in 15 days so hope cooler weather prevails. Last year I went on what was the hottest day of the whole summer! Uffda!

Janet, Mpls


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> I am joining the group !!
> I don't like heat either.
> We have been lucky here in CT. A break in temps. 80's which isn't too bad.
> I use a lot of talc on my hands all summer so I can continue to knit. Helps the yarn slide.
> ...


I like ur creative use of talc - thnx


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

kiwiannie said:


> I love dry heat,but it's Brisbane's terrible humidity that knocks me.


Humidity will also affect the tension. I knitted one front of a cardigan in dry air and the other in humid. Bad idea.


----------



## Alta Grama (Apr 16, 2012)

BC said:


> Humidity will also affect the tension. I knitted one front of a cardigan in dry air and the other in humid. Bad idea.


Wow. I never would have thought of that possibility. Our humidity doesn't vary a lot but I'll sure put that in my overfull "memory box". Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

I had a job where I had to walk outside next to the ocean in january. Some days were -8 F below 0. I have never complained about the heat since.


----------

